# What a haircut!!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank god the warm weather has ended otherwise Buddy was going to get a new haircut!


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

That's amazing!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

or for a different look...I think Buddy could look good like this!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG thats just wrong!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Hehehe, it's Bertie's birthday tomorrow and the groomer's coming.....maybe a special 'birthday' cut is in order


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I saw that picture last night....I was shocked


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg that's what you call a FULL BRAZILLIAN!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

That's just ridiculous !


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Talk about attention seeking behaviour hoto:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor dogs - it is a shame the owners can't get the same treatment.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, didn't know people could be so daft. Poor dogs


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Found some more ridiculous ones


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm guessing it must be a competition of sorts but where and why? !!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG! Where the woman was holding up the ninja turtle I honestly had to look several times, I can't believe there was a dog under there. Poor poor animals!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> or for a different look...I think Buddy could look good like this!


That's not an actual real dog is it? That's just cruel.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is a real dog...or so it says...There are lots of grooming competitions where they do these crazy things....and if you watch some videos alot of the dogs seem to really like to be groomed! Lady would not be one of those dogs...but some just love it. I remember a video being posted on here about a dog who would get so excited when he would go for a grooming.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Poor dogs ( I thought only the silly famous people subjected their dogs to this) tut tut x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

These cuts cant be for real ... I am sat here open mouthed .. no way .. thats got to be edited or something .. I struggle with the puppy cut for my dogs !!!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Well it's mad but as long as the dog is relaxed and enjoying the attention!
They don't have self awareness like we and the dogs don't live in these styles. 
So if the dog is not compromised in any way its not a dangerous activity


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh blimey, I don't think we will be going for that look! I am not sure Princess Daisy would approve!  The rest of them are just plain wrong!


----------

